# Plumbing for auxillary steam pump



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm trying to find a picture of an auxillary steam pump. One that would be used on a fire car or canteen. I have searched the internet but I must not be calling it the right thing becuase I am coming up with everything but what i want.

Does anyone have any pictures or know of a site with photos?

I am trying to figure out how to plumb one. Mine is a trackside details auxillary steam pump.

Thanks,
terry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Regner in Germany makes a servo powered waterpump for live steamers, would that work for you? 

Keith


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry

Do you mean something along these lines?










Then you might find John's (MLS - Totalwrecker) topic of help.

Model Making Forum/Toic: Ox Water Buffalo[/b]


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooookay, I realize a drawing would help, but... You have 2 ends on a donkey pump, the steam end and the pumped fluid (in this case water) end. 

Generally, the steam end has a steam line in, and an exhaust line out (duh!) The steam line most often enters via the top or front of the valve chest. The exhaust line comes out either the top between the cylinders nearest the pump end, underneath, or off to one side depending upon the design. It quite often, but not always, just vents to the atmosphere. 

The pump end also has an inlet and an outlet. the inlet (or suction) is generally on the bottom end or side, and the outlet (or pressure) is on the end on top or the side, again depending upon the pump design. 

This is a largish transit (8" bore x 10" stroke) pump made by Union Transit










The steam end is on the left. the steam line is towards the far right centered between the cylinders, the exhaust line is the one closest to the camera, hiding under the plastic elbow I put there to keep the rainwater out. The pump end is on the right, the pipes connect to the end. The suction pipe connects to the bottom and the pressure line is the top one. 

This pic shows the pump end connections a bit clearer.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

likely more than you ever wanted to know, but just for the fun of it.









Steam pumps: a collection of catalogues Knowles Steam Pump works[/b]

Steam pumps: a collection of catalogues A.S. Cameron Steam Pump Works[/b]

Direct-acting steam pumps[/b]

Pumping machinery: A practical hand-book relating to the construction[/b]


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! exactly the info i was looking for!


----------

